# burton Bullet or Blunt?



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

A little more info, like weight, boot size, riding style, level or riding, location of riding, perhaps a budget?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

im6'3" bout 220 got size 11 boots. this is my first year riding. im gunna be doin alot of park from whut my friends tell me. and i have a fairly low budget which is y im lookin at the bullet and blunt


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Park your first year? Don't plan on too much of that. You'll need to get the basics down first


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

99csvtoledo said:


> im6'3" bout 220 got size 11 boots. this is my first year riding. im gunna be doin alot of park from whut my friends tell me. and i have a fairly low budget which is y im lookin at the bullet and blunt


What your friends say may not necessarily be true. A couple people I used to ride with used to tell me that park is fun, and easy and blah blah blah. Yeah, I hate it. Anyway, for what you pay for the Bullet and Blunt, it's not worth it. 

Also, are you SURE it's size 11 boots? And not shoes? Because if it's boots, you'll be on the cusp of needing a wide board.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

If you decide on a Bullet, I'm selling my Bullet 164 (more in your range for your weight) with Burton Freestyle bindings for cheap.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't know how much park riding your gunna do honestly, cause getting your boarding fundementals should be the first thing you learn. Learn to ride on both your toeside and heel side turns learn to ride switch. The park is fun but don't let anyone tell you it's easy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

If you are stuck on Burton you may want to take a look at the Burton King. Its a wider board built for heavier riders with big feet and it is not that much more expensive.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

99csvtoledo said:


> im going soon to buy one of these two boards. im gunna get either the Bullet 159 or Blunt 155. any help in choosing would be appreciated.


even without your size and weight i can tell you no to the burtons. ive seen too many breaking this year and last year. im not trying to give burton a bad name as much as just help the consumer out a ton. the topsheets crack tremendously alot. happend to shaun white 2 days ago in the xgames. and it happens to everyone. i recommend neither but if you are actually going to get one blunt the bullet is more freeriding hence the name as much as they say its a freestyle baord. shorter the board better for park... but not too short or else you exceed your weight limit.

look out for these:

Lib-Tech
K2
Rome
Ride
Jeenyus
Forum
Capita
Technine
Stepchild
O-matic
Sims


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> Also, are you SURE it's size 11 boots? And not shoes? Because if it's boots, you'll be on the cusp of needing a wide board.


I'm actually in a similar situation with boot size. I've shoe size 11, and bootsize 11, and I've a midwide board, but.. I ride with 25/-15, and am thinking that I MIGHT be able to pull off a regular board for my next one, since the midwide is bout 25.4, and there are enough regular boards that are a bit longer and have that width.
I guess what I'm getting at, is that depending on your angles, you may be okay even with a slightly longer, regular board.
The Bullet is wide, not sure about the Blunt.

EDIT: at 26.00cm, the Bullet MAY be okay, but I think only with shallow angles.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

i love the blunt, very durable but with pretty good flex


----------

